

Worldwide Internet Advertising To Surpass $106 Billion In 2011  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/06/worldwide-internet-advertising-to.html
"Worldwide spending on internet advertising will total $65.2 billion in 2008, or nearly 10% of all ad spend across all media, and grow 15-20% a year to reach $106.6 billion in 2011, or 13.6% of total ad spend."
======
greyman
Which should be 13.6% of total ad spend according the study. Anyway, is it
that much?

